# Burbot Bash?



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I KNOW IT WILL BE COLD AT THE BURBOT BASH THIS YEAR. I WAS WONDERING IF YOU ARE ALLOWED TO SPEND THE NIGHT IN YOUR VECHICLE AT FLAMING GORGE?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

It depends on where you stay.

In boat ramps or parking lots for boat ramps, there is a big sign that says no overnight camping.

In unimproved areas of the lake, if you can get to them, you'd be fine to do it.

But since the campgrounds are closed, I really doubt anyone will hassle you no matter where you park.


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

What exactly is the Burbot Bash? I gather that it is a Burbot tournament up at Flaming Gorge. When is it? How much does it cost? It sounds like fun.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is the info for the event.
http://www.daggettcounty.org/index.aspx?NID=370

You fish at night so I don't know when you get to sleep.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I've never caught a burbot. What is the best way to catch them? I assume a curly tailed glow in the dark jig tipped with sucker meat?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How far from the vehicles do people fish? Long ways / short ways? Is it recommended to bring a atv / snowmobile to haul gear to the fishing spot? I'm ok with a few hundred yard drag on a mild incline. Further or steeper I'd rather drag a sled with a atv/snowmobile.

Never been to it, would like to try it with my boy this winter.


-DallanC


----------



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is the press release for this years Burbot Bash....fstop

For Immediate Release Cindy Keller 435-277-0709
2013 Burbot Bash Fishing Derby to Benefit Flaming Gorge Fishery
Flaming Gorge National Recreation Area, Wyoming/Utah&#8230;local Chambers of Commerce and state wildlife agencies have joined forces to fight back against an unwelcome invader in Flaming Gorge. The culprit is an illegally stocked fish known as a burbot or ling, a freshwater cod native to waters east of the continental divide. This invasive species, found in Flaming Gorge, is having some devastating impacts on the sport fishery.
This upcoming winter's event will be the third annual Burbot Bash Fishing Derby held on Flaming Gorge. Biologists from Wyoming Game and Fish Department (WGFD) and Utah Division of Wildlife Resources (UDWR) will tag burbot before the annual derby which when caught by tournament participants are worth BIG cash prizes. Their hopes are to learn more about burbot in the reservoir, including growth rates, movement, and population status along with promoting further exploitation of this unwanted species. Ryan Mosley from UDWR said, "In 2011, 505 burbot were tagged and 4022 were caught during the week long tournament, six of which had tags. In 2012, 152 burbot were tagged and 1372 were caught during the three day event, three of which had tags. That's an impressive amount of fish removed in a short period of time!" With the tag recaptures, both agencies have also documented some substantial movement of burbot in the reservoir, with some fish traveling a couple of miles only a week after being tagged.
In response to this threat, the Green River, Rock Springs, Vernal, Bridger Valley and Flaming Gorge Chambers of Commerce have joined to promote the Burbot Bash - a two day fishing derby to be held February 1-3, 2013. These chambers will work in partnership with the WGFD and the UDWR and the event is permitted under a Special Use Permit issued by the US Forest Service, Ashley National Forest.
Burbot are best caught at night and in the winter, so ice fishing is very productive for this problem species. They can also be easily caught from a boat if ice conditions are poor and both angling methods may be utilized for the derby. There is no catch limit on burbot in Flaming Gorge and state fishery managers from both Wyoming and Utah encourage anglers to harvest as many burbot as possible.
You may pre-register starting December 10th online at flaminggorgecountry.com. You can also register Friday, February 1st from 3-5p.m. at Buckboard Marina, located south of Green River, Wyoming along Flaming Gorge. Throughout the next two days, the derby is on! Teams of up to 4 anglers can compete for up to $20,000 in cash and prizes (based on 400 participants).
A unique feature of the Burbot Bash Derby is the opportunity for anglers to catch a tagged burbot and the potential to win a lot of money. For this year's Bash, twenty-five burbot will be tagged with external Anchor tags. These tags look like a small spaghetti noodle, attached near the dorsal fin, and tag color will be disclosed before the tournament. If a burbot is caught with one of these tags, the tag number will be called in to the insurance company and the fish could be worth $10,000, $2500 or $1,000. Internal tags used during the past two years will also be worth $100. Finally, prizes will be offered for most burbot, biggest burbot, and youth big and small categories.
The catch? Although this year's burbot will be tagged with external tags, tournament anglers still won't know if they have caught a tagged fish from 2011 or 2012. Therefore, all burbot caught should be checked in and scanned for tags at the check-in sites that will be open daily during the tournament. State fish biologists hope to learn more about the extent of the burbot problem in Flaming Gorge based on tag return data. 
The derby will conclude with a prize award ceremony featuring a burbot fish fry on Sunday, February 3rd at the Manila Rodeo Grounds in Manila, Utah. Adam Eakle from KSL Outdoors will host the closing event.
For more information about the Burbot Bash and to register early, visit http://www.flaminggorgecountry.com.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

if you have never been there and are unaware of places to go, I would suggest leaving the wheeler at home. Ice thickness can change. Take someone who has been with some experience on that ice, especially the further south you go. If you go to firehole then you will have much less problems than say buckboard. All depending on the temps this year but last year buckboard didn't freeze over for ice fishing.


----------

